

Find a Physical Workspace: Deskwanted, LiquidSpace, Loosecubes, OpenDesks - skmurphy
http://www.skmurphy.com/blog/2012/02/07/tools-for-finding-a-physical-workspace-deskwanted-liquidspace-loosecubes-opendesks/

======
skmurphy
It's interesting that same forces that are making fractional leases on
computing capability available in the cloud seem to be at work enabling the ad
hoc provisioning of workspaces.

Coupled with the pervasive availability of wifi in coffee shops and eating
establishments and transition to laptops or even smaller form factor tablets
and smartphones for computing support, the old assumptions that an incubator
provided value offering office space, Internet connectivity, and space in a
co-located datacenter are defunct.

For startups with less than a dozen people, both their computing and physical
office configurations are becoming increasingly virtual.

I think this will enable new opportunities for firms to provide professional
services, knowledge work, and clerical support in a variety of new forms and
delivery modes by interacting either in virtual on-line spaces and/or virtual
office space on demand.

